# 747



## Scotia (Mar 10, 2020)

Hi all, we purchased our 747 at the beginning of December third time lucky hopefully, the first was resold by a company in Perth even although we had put the full deposit down and agreed a pickup date. Found another 747 down south that went back, we discovered after taking it out a few days later that there were 16 plus faults with it some would have been costly. We were offered another same year similar mileage but fitted with solar panel a self seeking satellite dish  and a microwave ( have never used a microwave in my life) several faults with that as well but have persevered and have almost got it to how we want it.  Fabricated a spare wheel holder for the garage area, fitted three double USB ports for the kids umbilical cords, changed all lighting to LED, fitted a decent sound system and speakers. Have purchased an external shower ( to hose the dog down) and external BBQ point but both can wait until the warmer weather before I attempt that. A friend who purchased several Burstners to rent out had 6 spare alloy wheels which were replaced due to the water ingress under the lacquer ( common problem) which he gifted to us. I took them down to the local powder coaters and he did a fine job restoring them, time to get oot noo! Sam
oh and a wine rack for Christina!


----------



## Scotia (Mar 10, 2020)

runnach said:


> Hello Sam, never noticed your previous posts


Hi Terry, have just joined, I sent you a pic on whats app tother day for the cassette sachets. Sam


----------



## Scotia (Mar 10, 2020)

runnach said:


> Hi Sam, looks like I need to update whats app, so no pic, I also need to email you genny details, not tonight, heading back for night class in a few minutes...........cheers.
> 
> Ps, was that Perth dealer related to Dick?


Aye he is also taking up dog handling as a side line!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 10, 2020)

I was expecting a picture of a big aeroplane


----------



## Scotia (Mar 10, 2020)

This is the sachets here I was telling you about to make yer dung smell sweet! What do you think of the latest brew 8.2 abv Fowlers "wee heavy" or "the 45" named after the battle of Prestonpans in 1745.  Sam


----------



## Scotia (Mar 10, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I was expecting a picture of a big aeroplane


It takes up the space of a small plane.


----------



## Wully (Mar 10, 2020)

Smart big van.I fancied one of these a while back travelled the length and breadth of the country looking at them like you I seen a few bins especially at dealers.


----------



## caledonia (Mar 10, 2020)

A 747 is an aeroplane! A burstner is a motorhome!


----------



## Scotia (Mar 10, 2020)

An Argos 747 is also a Burstner....keep up man!


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 10, 2020)

Health to wear the new to you van,never used a M/W good heavens where have you bean the last 40 years,coal steam driven ovens are a thing of the past, Any way one big thing i would never do is powder wheels,this was my biz a few years back and we shotbasted and epoxy primes with 2 pack before finishing in 2 pack poly urathane which is by far a better job and can be touched up if scuffed,powder can not be and it starts to bubble & flake of big time,any way good you are sorted and have many good days out.


----------



## The laird (Mar 10, 2020)

He talks dung at times as well Sam,may I welcome you to our family ,pleasure to have you on board ,watch he don’t lead you astray ,don’t take directions from him ,also finally he havers a lot ,just you watch  he will come and a fire derogatory things about me ,he takes advantage of my good nature and size,better finish my gin and bitter lemon now with ice cubes


----------



## Scotia (Mar 10, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Health to wear the new to you van,never used a M/W good heavens where have you bean the last 40 years,coal steam driven ovens are a thing of the past, Any way one big thing i would never do is powder wheels,this was my biz a few years back and we shotbasted and epoxy primes with 2 pack before finishing in 2 pack poly urathane which is by far a better job and can be touched up if scuffed,powder can not be and it starts to bubble & flake of big time,any way good you are sorted and have many good days out.


For what I paid to have powder coating was a no brainer, he even kept where the nuts seat clear so no chipping. Microwave is still a no go area so far, I get an Aberdeen Angus slaughtered once a year so cooking from scratch is my forty. Sam


----------



## Scotia (Mar 10, 2020)

The laird said:


> He talks dung at times as well Sam,may I welcome you to our family ,pleasure to have you on board ,watch he don’t lead you astray ,don’t take directions from him ,also finally he havers a lot ,just you watch  he will come and a fire derogatory things about me ,he takes advantage of my good nature and size,better finish my gin and bitter lemon now with ice cubes


I first met Terry geez 30 plus years ago and only caught up in the past seven so have a good idea what he is about!


----------



## Scotia (Mar 10, 2020)

runnach said:


> Ma dung always.................no matter
> 
> Beer looks braw, certainly clearer than your windows, obviously standards slipping since new 3rd purchase!


The camera was focused on the beer ya T ime W aster o A dmins T ime!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 11, 2020)

runnach said:


> Gordon, can you please remind me who drives a Tonka truck with GTS lettering on cab???
> 
> Sam, I'll leave it to you to work oot what GTS is the acronym meaning.



Hmm. Let me think. Gordon T***s S**t? 

(sorry Gordon, I'm blaming that troublemaker runnach! )


----------



## Scotia (Mar 11, 2020)

runnach said:


> Well done Marie  For you


I was at the other end of the spectrum on that one!


----------



## The laird (Mar 11, 2020)

runnach said:


> Well done Marie  For you


Creep( well done marie)


----------



## Scotia (Mar 13, 2020)

Thats me packed , going to give self isolation a try this weekend and see how long 19ltr will last.
Can't understand why does it takes

 Mary doll so long to get her things packed for a weekend.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 13, 2020)

Are you telling me that's a beer pump in disguise in that moho garage?!


----------



## Scotia (Mar 13, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Are you telling me that's a beer pump in disguise in that moho garage?!


Yes, how do you get through a weekend? Could not be doing with bottling 20 gallon each brew so transfer to 19 ltr cornelius kegs then a wee squirt of co2 as the level drops.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 13, 2020)

runnach said:


> Nice one Sam, nae water but plenty of the homemade ale!!
> 
> Only 19 litre, you back home tomorrow?


Just parked up 10 mins ago, first poured to have while i heat up the chilli, Christina has taken the dog for a walk, wine poured for her return. Sounds on what more could you ask for.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 13, 2020)

runnach said:


> Christina will no be happy you removed kitchen units to facilitate your micro brewery!!


I see it as a piece of art Terry. Ale travels well. Ruaidhri is working at a school in Edinburgh re-wiring ,  He said councillors . and the Scottish government were in meetings discussing school closures also the main contractors were having meetings along with sub-contractors on what will be happening in the next week.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Scotia (Mar 13, 2020)

Yes at shitehill campus as Shaun Connery would pronounce, thats why he said he was from Edinburgh.  RU is working at Wardie at the moment at a primary school.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 14, 2020)

Wee walk after breakfast around loch Trool. 3 1/2 hrs ****.......needin a drink now!


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi Sam, fit a boots yi bide ?


----------



## Scotia (Mar 15, 2020)

Doon the borders min.


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 14, 2020)

Burstner a good van and 747 a great van


----------

